# Steam Umsatz im Summer Sale



## RavionHD (26. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
ein paar interessante Details zu Steam:
Steam hat im Summer Sale 2015 einen Umsatz von 241 Millionen Dollar erwirtschaftet, es wurden ca. 38,4 Millionen Spiele verkauft, im Durchschnitt hat jeder Kunde knapp 5,69 Dollar ausgegeben und 66,92% Rabatt bekommen.

Das ist schon sehr ordentlich für ein paar Tage!

Quellen:
Steam Summer Sale - 241 Mio. Dollar Umsatz, Ark verdoppelt Spielerzahl - News - GameStar.de
SteamSpy - All the data and stats about Steam games


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Juni 2015)

Ich bin aber eigentlich aus dem Umsatz ausgeschlossen, habe nur den ICE1 für den Zugsimulator für 59 Cent gekauft.


----------



## FortuneHunter (26. Juni 2015)

Ich bin mit *0,0001913 %* am Umsatz des diesjährigen Summersale beteiligt :



Spoiler



12 Labours of Hercules II: The Cretan Bull  
12 Labours of Hercules  
Abyss Odyssey  
Adventures of Van Helsing III
Alchemy Mysteries: Prague Legends  
Antichamber  
Astebreed  
Bad Rats: the Rats Revenge  
BEEP  
Camera Obscura + Soundtrack  
Chip  
CivCity: Rome  
Creeper World 3: Arc Eternal  
Cultures - 8th Wonder of the World  
Cultures - Northland  
D4: Dark Dreams Don’t Die -Season One-  
Darwinia
Dead Hungry Diner  
DeadCore  
Deathtrap  
DEFCON
DETOUR  
DLC - Beyond Earth - Exoplanets Map Pack  
DLC - Crusader Kings II: Charlemagne  
DLC - Crusader Kings II: Dynasty Shields Charlemagne  
DLC - Crusader Kings II: Early Eastern Clothing Pack  
DLC - Crusader Kings II: Early Western Clothing Pack  
DLC - Crusader Kings II: Iberian Portraits  
DLC - Crusader Kings II: Iberian Unit Pack  
DLC - Crusader Kings II: Way of Life  
DLC - Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor - Upgrade to the GOTY Edition  
DLC - Oddworld: New 'n' Tasty - Alf's Escape  
DLC - Oddworld: New 'n' Tasty - Scrub Abe  
DLC - Starpoint Gemini 2 - Secrets of Aethera  
DLC - Total War: ROME II - Black Sea Colonies Culture Pack  
DLC - Total War: ROME II - Wrath of Sparta  
DLC - Van Helsing II: Pigasus  
DLC - Waveform Eris 
DreadOut  
Dreaming Sarah  
Dwarfs  
Edge  
Endless Legend - Guardians Expansion Pack  
FORCED  
Freedom Planet
From The Depths Alpha  
GemCraft
Grim Dawn  
Grow Home  
Halo: Spartan Strike  
Hand of Fate - First Expansion  
Hand Of Fate  
Happy Hereafter  
Hero of the Kingdom II  
Hero of the Kingdom  
I, Zombie  
Icewind Dale: Enhanced Edition  
Ichi  
Ikaruga  
Imperial Glory  
Infested Planet  
Legend of Dungeon  
LEGO Batman 2  
LEGO Batman 3: Beyond Gotham Premium Edition  
LEGO Batman  
LEGO Marvel Super Heroes  
Lego Star Wars 3: The Clone Wars  
Lego Star Wars Saga  
LISA  
Long Live The Queen  
Making History: The Calm and The Storm  
McPixel  
Millie  
Multiwinia
Munin  
Oceanhorn: Monster of Uncharted Seas  
Oddworld: Stranger's Wrath  
One Way Heroics  
ORB  
Ori and the Blind Forest  
Original War  
Parkan 2
Phoenix Force  
Pixel Heroes  
Please Don't Touch Anything  
Polarity  
Prison Architect Introversioner  
Puzzle Dimension  
Retro/Grade  
Revolution Ace  
Rise of Nations: Extended Edition  
RUNNING WITH RIFLES  
Rush  
Sakura Spirit  
Season Match  
Shadowrun: Hong Kong - Deluxe Edition  
Shadows: Heretic Kingdoms - Digital Deluxe Edition  
Shank 2  
Shank  
Small World 2  
Soldiers: Heroes of World War II  
Soul Gambler: Dark Arts Edition  
Space Empires IV Deluxe
Space Empires V
Space Rangers HD: A War Apart
Sparkle 2 Evo: Soundtrack Edition  
Spiderweb Software Complete Pack (January 2015)  
Squishy the Suicidal Pig  
Stalingrad  
Star Wolves
Star Wolves 2
Star Wolves 3: Civil War
Survivor Squad  
Sword of the Stars - Complete Collection  
Talisman Digital Edition  
The Binding of Isaac: Rebirth
The Fall  
The Guild Gold Edition
The Guild II
The Guild II - Pirates of the Euorpean Seas
The Guild II - Renaissance
The LEGO Movie Videogame
The Long Dark  
The Talos Principle  
The Tomorrow War
Tiny Bang Story  
Tiny Troopers  
Toy Soldiers: Complete  
TransPlan  
UFO: Aftermath
UFO: Aftershock
Ultimate General: Gettysburg  
Unstoppable Gorg  
Upgrade to DARK SOULS™ II: Scholar of the First Sin (DX9 Upgrade ROW)  
Uplink
Void Destroyer  
Vulture for NetHack  
VVVVVV  
Waveform  
X-Com Interceptor
X-Com: Apocalypse
X-Com: Enforcer
X-Com: Terror from the Deep
X-COM: Ufo Defence
Ziggurat


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (26. Juni 2015)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Ich bin mit 0,0001913 % am Umsatz des diesjährigen Summersale beteiligt :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht schlecht Herr Specht  Da hast du für das Sommerloch noch einiges vor.


----------



## Effie (26. Juni 2015)

Ich habe diesmal ausschließlich im GoG Shop eingekauft.
Es gab mMn wenig lohnenswerte Deals.
Spiele die ich ohne DRM erwerben kann, kaufe ich grundsätzlich auch als solche, selbst wenn solche manchmal teurer sind (z.B. Metro LL Redux für 9,99€ statt auf Steam im Bundle mit 2033 für 7,49€).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juni 2015)

Ich ziehe trotzdem die klassische Variante vor und so viele Games bunkern ist bei mir nicht mehr. Ich kaufe lieber die 1. Class Rosinen beizeiten und einen aktuellen Top Ten Titel. Von daher bin ich dort kein Kunde aber das reißen andere mit Masseneinkäufen wieder raus.


----------



## FortuneHunter (26. Juni 2015)

Ach GOG - Da war ja auch noch ein Summersale:



Spoiler



A BIRD STORY
ALONE IN THE DARK: THE NEW NIGHTMARE
ALONE IN THE DARK1
ALONE IN THE DARK2
ALONE IN THE DARK3
ANOMALY DEFENDERS
ANOMALY WARZONE EARTH
Battle Isle 1
Battle Isle 2
Battle Isle 3
BATTLE REALMS + WINTER OF THE WOLF
COGNITION: GAME OF THE YEAR EDITION
CONQUEST: FRONTIER WARS
CONSORTIUM: MASTER EDITION, THE
CRIMZON CLOVER: WORLD IGNITION
DESPERADOS: WANTED DEAD OR ALIVE
DUKE NUKEM 1
DUKE NUKEM 2
ENTOMORPH: PLAGUE OF THE DARKFALL
ESCHALON: BOOK I
ESCHALON: BOOK II
ESCHALON: BOOK III
ETHER ONE DELUXE EDITION
GEX
GOBLIINS
GOBLIINS 2
GOBLINS 3
GODS WILL BE WATCHING
HERETIC KINGDOMS: THE INQUISITION
HEROES CHRONICLES: ALL CHAPTERS
HEROES OF MIGHT AND MAGIC® 3: COMPLETE
Incubation
Incubation: The Wilderness Missions
INDIANA JONES® AND THE EMPEROR'S TOMB™
KING'S QUEST 1
KING'S QUEST 2
KING'S QUEST 3
KING'S QUEST 4
KING'S QUEST 5
KING'S QUEST 6
KING'S QUEST 7
KING'S QUEST 8
KNOCK-KNOCK
LA-MULANA
LANDS OF LORE 3
LANDS OF LORE™ 1
LANDS OF LORE™ 2
LAST DOOR: COLLECTOR'S EDITION, THE
LAST EXPRESS, THE
LEGEND OF KYRANDIA, THE (BOOK ONE)
LEGEND OF KYRANDIA: HAND OF FATE, THE (BOOK TWO)
LEGEND OF KYRANDIA: MALCOLM'S REVENGE, THE (BOOK THREE)
LITTLE BIG ADVENTURE (RELENTLESS: TWINSEN'S ADVENTURE)
LITTLE BIG ADVENTURE 2 (TWINSEN'S ODYSSEY)
LONE SURVIVOR: THE DIRECTOR'S CUT
MOUSECRAFT
NOX™
PANDEMONIUM 2
PANDEMONIUM!
PIER SOLAR AND THE GREAT ARCHITECTS
POPULOUS™
POPULOUS™ 2: TRIALS OF THE OLYMPIAN GODS
POPULOUS™: THE BEGINNING
Quest for Glory 1
Quest for Glory 2
Quest for Glory 3
Quest for Glory 4
Quest for Glory 5
QUEST FOR INFAMY
RACE THE SUN
SEPTERRA CORE: LEGACY OF THE CREATOR
SPACECOM
STORY ABOUT MY UNCLE, A
SYNDICATE PLUS™
SYNDICATE WARS™
THE GAMERS: DIRECTOR’S CUT
THE GAMERS: DORKNESS RISING
THE GAMERS: HANDS OF FATE
THE GAMERS: HUMANS & HOUSEHOLDS
THE GAMERS: NATURAL ONE
TOONSTRUCK
TRI: OF FRIENDSHIP AND MADNESS
VOLGARR THE VIKING
WINGS!™ REMASTERED EDITION
XENONAUTS



Hab bei beiden meinen Vorrat aufgefüllt, weil ich beschlossen habe nach den Releasekatastrophen der letzten Jahr erstmal 2-3 Jahre mit dem Kauf eines Spiels zu warten.

Insgesamt komme ich schon auf eine "kleine" Bibliothek:


Spoiler



Steam:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GOG:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ubisoft (Spiele bei Steam ausgeblendet):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Origin (DA:O ist von Steam):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hinzu kommen noch auf Battlenet: Diabolo 2+3; Starcraft 1 +2 und noch diverse Spiele auf DVD, die ich noch nirgens als Download gefunden habe wie Beispielsweise No One Lives Forever 1+2


----------



## Robonator (26. Juni 2015)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Ach GOG - Da war ja auch noch ein Summersale:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Leute wie du sind der Traum aller Entwickler


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Juni 2015)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Ich bin mit 0,0001913 % am Umsatz des diesjährigen Summersale beteiligt :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Ach GOG - Da war ja auch noch ein Summersale:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Wie viele Stunden am Tag spielst du denn eigentlich?? So viele Spiele habe ich noch nie gespielt  das wird ein paar Tausend Stunden in Ansprich nehmen bis du alle Spiele durch hast.  Also bis zum nächsten Summer Sale bist du vielleicht durch, vielleicht.


----------



## FortuneHunter (26. Juni 2015)

Abends so 4 Stunden und am Wochenende schon mal 12 pro Tag.

Das ist ein super Ausgleich für meinen trockenen Bürojob.

Und bevor ich mich durch die Glotze berieseln lasse, spiele ich lieber.

Aber du darfst auch eines nicht vergessen. Ich spiele seit 35 Jahren und viele der Einkäufe sind auch Spiele, die ich aus Nostalgiegründen gekauft habe und sie früher schon mal durchgespielt habe ... Die von GOG Beispielsweise zum Großen Teil, aber auch viele bei Steam.
Manchmal spiele ich sie dann wieder für ein paar Stunden um in Erinnerungen zu schwelgen, wo Phantasie noch wichtiger war als Grafik.



Robonator schrieb:


> Leute wie du sind der Traum aller Entwickler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei den meisten Spielen meiner GOG-Bibliothek nehme ich weniger an, dass die Entwickler noch viel davon sehen ... Viele der Studios gibt es zu meinem bedauern nicht mehr.
Aber es fließt in die Kassen von GOG und damit indirekt in die von CDPR .... Meine Unterstützung für Cyberpunk 2077.


----------



## Tamagothi (26. Juni 2015)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Ich bin mit 0,0001913 % am Umsatz des diesjährigen Summersale beteiligt :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast nicht ernsthaft 46103,3€ ausgegeben? 

oder fehlen da paar nullen nach dem Komma?


----------



## einGari (26. Juni 2015)

Effie schrieb:


> Ich habe diesmal ausschließlich im GoG Shop eingekauft.
> Es gab mMn wenig lohnenswerte Deals.
> Spiele die ich ohne DRM erwerben kann, kaufe ich grundsätzlich auch als solche, selbst wenn solche manchmal teurer sind (z.B. Metro LL Redux für 9,99€ statt auf Steam im Bundle mit 2033 für 7,49€).



Kurioserweise hab ich garkein Problem mit DRM, kauf aber trotzdem bei GOG, weil ich die Spiele dort am häufigsten Spiele. Obwohls ja nicht die Welt bedeutet sich da anzumelden, klicke ich aus Gemütlichkeit intiuitiv lieber auf GOG weils mit einem Klick offen ist. Hab sehr viele Spiele in Steam, aber meine GOG-Titel werden alle durchgespielt^^


----------



## bofferbrauer (27. Juni 2015)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Ich bin mit 0,0001913 % am Umsatz des diesjährigen Summersale beteiligt :
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Ach GOG - Da war ja auch noch ein Summersale:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Wow, das sind ja Rieseneinkäufe! 

Und wann soll das alles gezockt werden?


----------



## JimSim3 (27. Juni 2015)

Tamagothi schrieb:


> Du hast nicht ernsthaft 46103,3€ ausgegeben?
> 
> oder fehlen da paar nullen nach dem Komma?



Da der Post scheinbar nicht editiert wurde, würde ich sagen da fehlen Kenntnisse bei dir in der Prozentrechnung.


----------



## FortuneHunter (27. Juni 2015)

Tamagothi schrieb:


> Du hast nicht ernsthaft 46103,3€ ausgegeben?
> 
> oder fehlen da paar nullen nach dem Komma?



Es feht eine 0 nach dem Komma also  Es sind "nur" 461,03 € gewesen + 144,26 € auf GOG macht zusammen 605,29 € oder 2,63€ pro Titel

@JimSim3: Er hat recht ich hatte eine Null vergessen. Habe es jetzt korregiert.




bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Wow, das sind ja Rieseneinkäufe!
> 
> Und wann soll das alles gezockt werden?



Diese 77 Titel habe ich aus Nostalgiegründen gekauft:



Spoiler



ALONE IN THE DARK: THE NEW NIGHTMARE
ALONE IN THE DARK1
ALONE IN THE DARK2
ALONE IN THE DARK3
Battle Isle 1
Battle Isle 2
Battle Isle 3
BATTLE REALMS + WINTER OF THE WOLF
CONQUEST: FRONTIER WARS
Cultures - 8th Wonder of the World  
Cultures - Northland  
DESPERADOS: WANTED DEAD OR ALIVE
DUKE NUKEM 1
DUKE NUKEM 2
ESCHALON: BOOK I
ESCHALON: BOOK II
ESCHALON: BOOK III
GEX
GOBLIINS
GOBLIINS 2
GOBLINS 3
HERETIC KINGDOMS: THE INQUISITION
HEROES CHRONICLES: ALL CHAPTERS
HEROES OF MIGHT AND MAGIC® 3: COMPLETE
Icewind Dale: Enhanced Edition  
Incubation
Incubation: The Wilderness Missions
INDIANA JONES® AND THE EMPEROR'S TOMB™
KING'S QUEST 1
KING'S QUEST 2
KING'S QUEST 3
KING'S QUEST 4
KING'S QUEST 5
KING'S QUEST 6
KING'S QUEST 7
KING'S QUEST 8
LANDS OF LORE 3
LANDS OF LORE™ 1
LANDS OF LORE™ 2
LEGEND OF KYRANDIA, THE (BOOK ONE)
LEGEND OF KYRANDIA: HAND OF FATE, THE (BOOK TWO)
LEGEND OF KYRANDIA: MALCOLM'S REVENGE, THE (BOOK THREE)
NOX™
Oddworld: Stranger's Wrath  
ORB  
PANDEMONIUM 2
PANDEMONIUM!
POPULOUS™
POPULOUS™ 2: TRIALS OF THE OLYMPIAN GODS
POPULOUS™: THE BEGINNING
Quest for Glory 1
Quest for Glory 2
Quest for Glory 3
Quest for Glory 4
Quest for Glory 5
QUEST FOR INFAMY
Rise of Nations: Extended Edition  
SEPTERRA CORE: LEGACY OF THE CREATOR
Stalingrad  
Star Wolves
Star Wolves 2
Star Wolves 3: Civil War
SYNDICATE PLUS™
SYNDICATE WARS™
The Guild Gold Edition
The Guild II
The Guild II - Pirates of the Euorpean Seas
The Guild II - Renaissance
UFO: Aftermath
UFO: Aftershock
VOLGARR THE VIKING
WINGS!™ REMASTERED EDITION
X-Com Interceptor
X-Com: Apocalypse
X-Com: Enforcer
X-Com: Terror from the Deep
X-COM: Ufo Defence


Ich habe sie gekauft um ab und zu mal in Erinnerungen zu schwelgen und  sie zu starten wenn ich mich an die Zeiten erinnern will. Oder wenn ich  mal wieder die Herausforderung suche ... im Gegensatz zu manch  weichgespülten Titel von Heute sind da ein paar richtig knackige dabei  (Syndicate Wars und Syndicate Plus zum Beispiel).
Andere erinnern mich an meine Schulzeit (Technischen Ausbildung an einer Berufsschule), wo wir zu viert in den Freistunden (Das waren Freiwillige Stunden vor dem eigentlichen Unterricht am Freitag) vorm PC gesessen sind und nach Vokabeln gesucht haben, die Kings Quest auch als Befehle akzeptiert hat. 

Und der Rechner war schon HighEnd für seine Zeit: 
Intel 8086 (Ja das Goldstück, auf den heute noch unsere ganzen Rechner basieren)
1 MByte RAM <- Zu einer Zeit als 640 KByte noch Standart waren (von der Klasse selbst aufgerüstet)
Intel 8087 Coprozessor für Gleitkommaberechnungen <- Das war schon etwas besonderes und war nicht in vielen Rechnern zu finden.
2 x 5 1/4 Zoll Laufwerke. Und um der Schule Geld zu sparen haben wir aus einseitigen Disk mittels Locher zweiseitige gemacht.
Ach ja es waren auch noch VGA-Karten verbaut mit einer sensationellen Auflösung von 640x480. Dazu ein passender Grünmonitor
Standard war zu der Zeit eine Auflösung von 320*240.

Jedes dieser Maschinchen hat der Schule 6500 DM gekostet. Der Rechner von unserem Lehrer hatte ein 10 MByte Festplatte verbaut, was den Preis nochmal um rund 2500 DM in die Höhe trieb.

Ihr habt vielleicht mal davon gehört oder einen im Museum gesehen ... Ich war dabei als die Pixel laufen lernten.
Während Spiele heute Alltag sind, waren sie damals auf dem PC noch etwas ganz besonderes und meist nur in den Spielhallen zu finden.

Zu der Zeit (1984) hatte ich auch meinen ersten eigenen Computer einen ZX81: Google-Ergebnis für http://regmedia.co.uk/2011/03/04/zx81_1.jpg

Sensationelle 1kByte RAM, davon noch rund 40% für den Videospeicher reserviert ... Ich hatte sehr schnell dann eine Erweiterung auf 16 KByte.
Kassettenrekorder als Massenspeicher
Einen ausgemusterten Schwarzweißfernseher als Monitor.
Allerdings hatte ich mir eine externe Tastatur rangebastelt (Lötkolben und den Mut zum Improvisieren war angesagt): http://www.vintagecomputer.net/sinclair/suntronics_sinclair1000_kit.jpg

Auf ihn folgt 1986 der Thomson MO5E den wahrscheinlich die wenigsten kennen: vongestern Blog: 1 MB Speicher - Invasion der Supercomputer 1986 <- Mittig auf der Seite ist ein Artikel darüber zu finden.

Anschließend 1987 ein Schneider CPC 6128 während mein Thomson mir noch bis 1989 bei der Bundeswehr als Zweitcomputer treue Dienste leistete. Ich habe ihn dann auch dort an einen Kameraden verkauft, da ich ihn nicht mehr mit nach Hause schleppen wollte.

Das Geld davon ist zusammen mit dem Geld vom Verkauf des Schneider CPC und meiner Bundeswehrauslöse in einen Amiga 500 mit 512kByte Speichererweiterung und einen Farbmonitor gewandert.
Einige der oben aufgeführten Spiele habe ich damals in der Amiga-Version gezockt. U.a. Syndicate, Battle Isle, Wings etc.

Dem Amiga bin ich bis 1999 treu geblieben. Mein letzter Amiga war ein 1200er mit aufgerüsteten Prozessor etc, der von mir in ein Towergehäuse umgebaut wurde.
Von 1996 - 1999 hatte ich außerdem noch eine Playstation 1 auf der ich das Ur Metal Gear Solid, die ersten Tomb Raider Teile,  Final Fantasy 7 und 8 gespielt habe.

 Anfang 2000 bin ich dann auf meinen ersten PC umgestiegen und bis heute als Gamingmaschine dabei geblieben.


Dann haben wir noch die Kategorie DLC/Erweiterungen (17 an der Zahl):


Spoiler




DLC - Beyond Earth - Exoplanets Map Pack  DLC - Crusader Kings II: Charlemagne  DLC - Crusader Kings II: Dynasty Shields Charlemagne  DLC - Crusader Kings II: Early Eastern Clothing Pack  DLC - Crusader Kings II: Early Western Clothing Pack  DLC - Crusader Kings II: Iberian Portraits  DLC - Crusader Kings II: Iberian Unit Pack  DLC - Crusader Kings II: Way of Life  DLC - Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor - Upgrade to the GOTY Edition  DLC - Oddworld: New 'n' Tasty - Alf's Escape  DLC - Oddworld: New 'n' Tasty - Scrub Abe  DLC - Starpoint Gemini 2 - Secrets of Aethera  DLC - Total War: ROME II - Black Sea Colonies Culture Pack  DLC - Total War: ROME II - Wrath of Sparta  DLC - Van Helsing II: Pigasus  DLC - Waveform Eris Upgrade to DARK SOULS™ II: Scholar of the First Sin (DX9 Upgrade ROW)  




Ach ja ein paar Filme sind auch dabei (5 Stück):


Spoiler




THE GAMERS: DIRECTOR’S CUTTHE GAMERS: DORKNESS RISINGTHE GAMERS: HANDS OF FATETHE GAMERS: HUMANS & HOUSEHOLDSTHE GAMERS: NATURAL ONE




Bleiben noch 131, die Neu sind. Davon habe ich während des Summersales schon 5 durchgezockt.

Und wie auch schon gesagt, lege ich erstmal eine 2-3 jährige Pause ein was Neukäufe angeht und habe da jede Menge Zeit um sie und noch viele andere in Ruhe durchzuzocken.


----------



## Tamagothi (27. Juni 2015)

JimSim3 schrieb:


> Da der Post scheinbar nicht editiert wurde, würde ich sagen da fehlen Kenntnisse bei dir in der Prozentrechnung.





FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Es feht eine 0 nach dem Komma also es sind "nur" 461,03 € + 144,26 € auf GOG macht zusammen 605,29 € oder 2,63€ pro Titel
> 
> @JimSim3: Er hat recht ich hatte eine Null vergessen. Habe es jetzt korregiert.



@ JimSim3 ich kann Rechnen  du scheinbar nicht 

@ FortuneHunter es fehlten zwei Nullen den 0,00001913% machen immer noch 4610,33€ 


241.000.000€ x 0,000001913% = 461,033 €


----------



## JimSim3 (27. Juni 2015)

Tamagothi schrieb:


> @ JimSim3 ich kann Rechnen  du scheinbar nicht
> 
> @ FortuneHunter es fehlten zwei Nullen den 0,00001913% machen immer noch 4610,33€
> 
> ...



...

241.000.000 / 100 = 461,033 / x

x= (461,033€ * 100) / 241.000.000€ = 0,0001913 %

... Prozent  = Pro Hundert

Wenn du 241.000.000€ * 0,0001913 % rechnest erhälst du was? Genau 46103,3 €% = 46103,3€ * 1/ 100 = 461,033€... Immer schön auf die Einheiten achten...


----------



## FortuneHunter (27. Juni 2015)

Man heute morgen war echt zu früh. 

Tamagothi du hast unrecht und meine erste Zahl war vollkommen richtig.
Bemüht mal Excel oder eine andere Tabellenkalkulation

Da die Zeiten des seligen Pentium 1 schon lange vorbei sind, kommt man auch auf das richtige Ergebnis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JimSim3 (27. Juni 2015)

Das sag ich doch die ganze Zeit.


----------



## FortuneHunter (27. Juni 2015)

Sorry ... hätte deinen Beitrag zu Ende lesen sollen ... Hab vor lauter Nullen kein Land mehr gesehen ... Habs korrigiert.


----------



## Tamagothi (27. Juni 2015)

Man ey hab das Prozentzeichen nicht beachtet. Jetzt weiß ich warum da zwei nullen fehlen 

Anfängerfehler 

@FortuneHunter Sry deine Angabe 0.0001913 % war Richtig


----------

